# A Question About Functional Harmony (I think...)



## Majed Al Shamsi

Hello everyone,

I watched this video on Youtube, and had two questions about it.
The questions are posted over there, but after checking the date of the previous comments, I believe I won't be getting a reply any time soon...

So, here are my questions.
Please refer to the video to put my first question into context.

"1. If my home (tonic) key is C, could someone tell me what would go into that formula at 6:05? Not really familiar with the Roman numerals.

2. If I compose a piece in harmonic C minor (the scale), that would mean that the keys C#, E, F#, A and A# are not part of the scale. What if I want to add a chord in the piece, say the A major chord, that includes one of those keys?"

I do apologise if those are stupid questions. I'm such a beginner, I don't even know the difference between a legitimate question and a ridiculous one...


----------



## Taggart

Have a look at http://www.dolmetsch.com/musictheory12.htm which has a table for each scale with an indication of what the notes are in terms of I II III IV etc; then have a look at http://www.dolmetsch.com/musictheory16.htm which goes through the basic chords.

If this goes beyond what you are comfortable, start with http://www.dolmetsch.com/theoryintro.htm and work through it.

PS There is no such thing as a ridiculous question, only bad answers.


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

Thank you, Taggart.
I'll take a look at those links right away!


----------



## DrKilroy

As an answer for your second question, read this, from the excellent site mentioned above.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Matsps

Majed Al Shamsi said:


> 2. If I compose a piece in harmonic C minor (the scale), that would mean that the keys C#, E, F#, A and A# are not part of the scale. What if I want to add a chord in the piece, say the A major chord, that includes one of those keys?"


There are many many many ways of doing this. Here are some examples (I hope the links work):

-You could move up or down to the chord chromatically.


__
https://soundcloud.com/beyond-digital%2Fchromatics

Chords here are Cm -> Ab ->* Bb 7 13 -> A* -> F# 7 -> F# 11 -> C -> Fdim b7 -> Cm

-You can change key (modulate) to one which has A major in. For example, in this extract, I modulate to E major and the A major chord fits.


__
https://soundcloud.com/beyond-digital%2Fcm-e-a

-You can make the harmony so ambiguous that anything goes.


__
https://soundcloud.com/beyond-digital%2Fno-harmony

So basically, you can include it however you want. It's good to have a solid foundation in music theory, but don't lean on it too heavily, especially if you're throwing in chords that don't fit in the key at all. The best way to learn to include chords like that, is to sit at the piano and just improvise little things and you will gain a knowledge of what can go where and how that you just can't get from books or video tutorials.



> "1. If my home (tonic) key is C, could someone tell me what would go into that formula at 6:05? Not really familiar with the Roman numerals.


I wouldn't ever look at that chart ever again if I were you.


----------

